# Ship named "Harlow"



## coastercj (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

My G G Grandfather died at sea year 1900 on Christmas Eve.
On the register it said he fell in to the hold of the ship.

His name was Charles Leopold Coaster. 

The name of the ship on the register was Harlow. I can't find anything on this ship. 

The only thing I found on the internet was the story of the possible sighting by a ship called Harlow of the SS Waratah when she went missing in July 1909.

Does anyone have any info on a ship called Harlow?


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

At this time I can only find a tug by the name HARLOW in that year.

HARLOW 
O.N. 105812. 59g. 1.48n. 68.5 x 15.1 x 8.8 feet.
C.2-cyl. by Plenty & Son Ltd, Newbury. 35 NHP, 280ihp.
1895: Launched from G. Rennie & Company, Greenwich by Wm. Cory & Son, London, as REGALIA. 
12.1895: Completed for Charles W. Harrison (J. & C. Harrison), London, as HARLOW. 
1896: Registered at London; Vessel No. 44 of 1896.
11.1896: Sold to Wm. Cory & Son Ltd., London. 
4.1916: Transferred to Cory Lighterage Ltd. 
8.1924: Sold to Emanuel Smith & Sons Ltd., Brentford. 
1929: Sold to Henry D. Lane, Rotherhithe. 
1930: Sold to S. F. Morris & Company Ltd., London. 
1933: Sold to R. G. Odell Ltd., London. 
24.1.1934: Sold to T. W. Ward Ltd., Sheffield for demolition at their Grays, Essex facility.

There were however two vessels with the name HARLAW; perhaps one of those

One built 1888 of 821 gross tons- Official Number 91315
One built 1881 of 451 gross tons- Official Number 84354


----------



## lamptrimmer (Jun 15, 2005)

*lamptrimmer*

Hi coastercj
J&CHARRISON of London in 1889 had a ship named HARLOW She was lost in 1905 Could this be the ship you are looking for
Good luck


----------



## coastercj (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes maybe it could. The description of his death says fell into hold of ship. So maybe it wouldn't be a tug boat.

I don't know anything about researching ships. How would I find more info about this one?

Thanks to everyone for your replies. Means allot.



lamptrimmer said:


> Hi coastercj
> J&CHARRISON of London in 1889 had a ship named HARLOW She was lost in 1905 Could this be the ship you are looking for
> Good luck


----------



## coastercj (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah here on this post.
Name	Built	Builder	Years of Service	Tons
James Southern	1865	T. & W. Smith, North Shields	1888 purchased not renamed, 1888 renamed Harlow, 1890 sold, 12.1905 sunk in collision.

This is interesting as my g g grandfather lived in North Shields.


----------



## coastercj (Jul 27, 2009)

https://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=29613#/topics/29613


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

I have the book on J & C Harrison and it contains the full history of HARLOW.

At the time of the incident however, she was not owned by them, having been sold to Essex based owners.

If you give me time I will extract the career and post it here later, hopefully today.


----------



## coastercj (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow that would be so great. Really appreciate that.

I wonder if he had a long term career on this ship as he was from north shields. Do mariners move around or stay with a ship?



BillH said:


> I have the book on J & C Harrison and it contains the full history of HARLOW.
> 
> At the time of the incident however, she was not owned by them, having been sold to Essex based owners.
> 
> If you give me time I will extract the career and post it here later, hopefully today.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Been watching this thread with interest.
The official number of a British ship is unique to that vessel as long as she remains on the British register. No matter how many owners or name changes she has.
HARLOW registered in North Shields has the O/N 52755. As there are other vessels with the same or similar names you need to establish if this is the correct vessel.
The easiest way is to look at the Deaths At Sea records available from the pay to view site FindMyPast.
They do a 14 day free trial, so no need to take an annual subscription.
The DAS index should give, amongest other info, his name,name and O/N of ship and compressed details of his death.
Other than that you can view the Logbook and Crew Agreement of HARLOW 52755 at the National Archive at Kew which should contain details of his death.
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C2479465

Merchant Seamen usually move around but that's not always the case.
The 1900 Crew agreements of HARLOW O/N 52755 should give the name of his previous vessel.
No central MN personal records were kept from 1857 to 1913. So back tracking via Crew Agreements is the only way to find details of his sea going career.

regards
Roger


----------



## coastercj (Jul 27, 2009)

Bingo!!

A couple of years ago I downloaded the do***ent from find my past. So I re looked at it now after your description and can see the info.

He was A.B does this stand for Able seaman? Not sure what that actually means

date of death: 24 dec 1900
place: Hospital in Rouen? I think it says but not very clear
Name of ship:
In one column "S" ? 
In the next Harlow
Official Number: 52755
Port of Register: London
Trade: CT???
Cause: Fell into hold of ship

So it is Harlow built in North Shields.




Roger Griffiths said:


> Been watching this thread with interest.
> The official number of a British ship is unique to that vessel as long as she remains on the British register. No matter how many owners or name changes she has.
> HARLOW registered in North Shields has the O/N 52755. As there are other vessels with the same or similar names you need to establish if this is the correct vessel.
> The easiest way is to look at the Deaths At Sea records available from the pay to view site FindMyPast.
> ...


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

"Harlow" ON 52755 seems to have been originally the "James Southern" (1865, 801 grt) details here:
http://www.tynebuiltships.co.uk/J-Ships/jamessouthern1865.html
She seems to have been a Home Trade vessel and in 1900 was recorded as being owned by Mrs Elizabeth Jobbing, The Bungalow, Snaresbrook, Essex. Register entry for "Harlow" was closed in 1906.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

HARLOW
O.N. 52755. 693g. 539n. 198.2 x 28.3 x 15.9 feet
Post 1872: 801g. 513n. 218.2 x 28.3 x 15.8 feet

As built: 2-cyl (28” & 38” x 30”) engine by R & W Hawthorn, Newcastle. 90 NHP.
Post 1890: C.2-cyl. (27” & 50” x 30”) engine by Wallsend Slipway Co Ltd, Wallsend. 107 NHP.

5.1865: Launched as JAMES SOUTHERN by T & W Smith, North Shields (Yard No. 25) for Frederick W Harris, London.

8.8.1865: Registered at London to multiple (1/64th ) shareholders:- Frederick W Harris (24); Thomas E Smith, Newcastle (12); Thomas Day, N. Shields (6); John K Welsh, London (4); Thomas D Hopper, London (4); James Southern, London (3) and four others.

2.5.1872: Re-registered at London to James Dixon (15); Frederick W Harris (10); James L Wylie (8) and others (31)

1875: Sold to Henry Harris and James Dixon trading as Harris & Dixon

9.12.1887: Henry Harris sold 8 shares to James C Harrison, Charles W Harrison and Frederick A Harrison, London, followed by further sales of shares.

12.1.1888: J & C Harrison appointed as managers.

9.1.1890: 32/64th shares (50%) were held by the three Harrison brothers.

22.5.1890: Renamed HARLOW

24/10/1890: James T Harrison died and his shares passed to his Trustee William G Harrison

2.3.1891: Wm G Harrison sold shares held in trust to Charles W Harrison.

13.7.1895: Charles W Harrison sells 22 shares and Frederick A Harrison eleven both to Mrs Elizabeth Jobling, Essex, trading as Harlow Steamship Co (John Pearson, manager)

15-20.7.1895: Remaining 31/64th shares sold by numerous minority holders to Mrs Elizabeth Jobling.

2.12.1905: Whilst on a voyage from Guernsey with stone for London, collided with the Belgian steamer PHILIPPEVILLE (4,091g./built 1899) off Dungeness and sank

26.1.1906: Register closed


----------



## coastercj (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello Bill, Thanks ever so much for doing that for me. I suspect maybe Harlow was on a trip to Guernsey when my GG Grandad had his accident. Ending up in Rouen hospital. I don't know if he died on the ship or in the hospital.

Also want to say a big thanks to everyone who replied to the post helping with information.

*One question Bill. Was there a picture of the ship in the book?*

I just want to say this site and forums is fantastic(Thumb)




BillH said:


> HARLOW
> O.N. 52755. 693g. 539n. 198.2 x 28.3 x 15.9 feet
> Post 1872: 801g. 513n. 218.2 x 28.3 x 15.8 feet
> 
> ...


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

*One question Bill. Was there a picture of the ship in the book?*


Unfortunately not


----------



## lamptrimmer (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi coastercj
I've sent you a pm re. a photo of S.S.JAMES SOUTHERN
lamptrimmer


----------



## Howieneilbaby (Mar 21, 2016)

*Ship named HARLOW*

Well done everyone what teamwork and great result


----------



## KenUser1987 (4 mo ago)

Can I get a copy of the photograph of the James Southern too?
I dived the wreck of the Harlow and would add it to my personal database.
Many thanks!


----------

